# Tenzo R Seats



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i searched and couldn't find a definitive answer.

are these seats at all good. some people said they were really good, especially for the price.

anyone have info, opinions, or feedback?

thanks in advance

now watch Hal dance... :hal: 
dance Hal dance


----------



## BIRM_200SX (Dec 8, 2004)

You would probably get a faster answer if you put this in the cosmetics section of Nissan Forums, if I'm not mistaken. I can't really help you on your question, though, but I am also interested in this answer.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

well now that its moved... anyone


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

My friend has them in his 200, and i am not to impressed, 200hp and every shift or hard break the seats give alittle, they look nice and are comfortable, But I dont feal to safe!!!


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

ScorchN200SX said:


> My friend has them in his 200, and i am not to impressed, 200hp and every shift or hard break the seats give alittle, they look nice and are comfortable, But I dont feal to safe!!!


maybe the installation wasn't up to par???? well ebay (i know what you're thinking, but i actually do find good things there) is also selling bride brix seats for a decent price

anyone else???? feedback


----------



## 200sxCaNaDiaN (Jun 10, 2004)

Nismo Knockoff Seats = the best. Period.

They are comfortable, and fit well if you know what your doing,


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

200sxCaNaDiaN said:


> Nismo Knockoff Seats = the best. Period.
> 
> They are comfortable, and fit well if you know what your doing,



yeah but how safe and supportive are they?

this summer i plan on getting my SCCA liscence, and i plan on doing some racing (technical courses, drag, and autoX) so i need good supportive safe seats.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

bump...

now anyone????


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

my friend had 2 in his turbo teg and they are as comforatble as hell if you wanna buy them from him he is selling them for 300 for both(i think) pm me if you are interested ill hit him up for pix (BTW you would have to find/make brackets tho.

EDIT:He said he would go 275 + shipping or pick up if you want Indianapolis, Indiana


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

thanx man, i wish i could get them now, but i cant
i post this thread so i could do research on them. i've been doing alot of research on everything to prep my car for the turbo.

i was wondering if anyone else has opinions on these seats


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

himbo said:


> thanx man, i wish i could get them now, but i cant
> i post this thread so i could do research on them. i've been doing alot of research on everything to prep my car for the turbo.
> 
> i was wondering if anyone else has opinions on these seats


if you want to know more about the seats message him on aol his screen name is fishead9191


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I doubt the Bride Brix's on ebay are real...another knock off.

For the price, they are not bad.
But for little more you could have Corbeau, which is much better.


----------

